# Much Needed Safety Modification



## rake60 (Jul 25, 2012)

This is not my modification.
It was made by our fabricator at work.

Our surface grinder was missing the grinding wheel guard.
The fabricator's design to replace it will made me think it could fit other application.

Here's the finished guard.






1/8" steel plate bent and welded together to form the guard.
A piano hinge to allow it to open for wheel replacement.

Now it becomes cool!

Who needs to make fabricated tapped brackets to close it up?
Just tack weld a couple coupling nuts inside the box to accept the allen screws.







It gets better!
How would you mount that guard to the spindle housing?
His solution was to take a split shaft collar, weld the top half of the collar to the 
spindle housing and leave the lower end free.





If I had made that, I'm sure it would have been a lot more complicated and not nearly as good.

Hats off to our fabricator Vern!  

Rick


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 26, 2012)

Now, that's REAL engineering!

I'm gonna remember the part about using the split coupling.

--ShopShoe


----------

